# Chicken's awkward teenage stage!



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my little dude molting into his brighter yellow face and darker body feathers. He looks really sad now, especially since he only has one tail feather left (and that one's broken ).








[/URL]








[/URL]


He's definitely becoming a lot more defiant and independent. My poor phone cases have to put up with his constant -chewing. It may be lifeproof but it's definitely not bird-proof! 








[/URL]



But, he's still my adorable little baby. Here he is after his first shower


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Cute pictures!
Looking at his face, Chicken is gorgeous and mischievous


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't wait to see how his face turns out when he's all done growing


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I love him, he's so sweet!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He's beautiful, what a stunning colour! I don't know if it's the lighting but the colour is so delicate, really nice 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Such a cutie! Love his coloring!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, thank you everyone! He's a beautiful lil' dude. I think I may be updating this more as he comtinues puberty


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's so cute!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Came back home from school a while back and took some pictures of Chicken. He continues to go through his teenage stage, getting more and more feisty as time goes on hahah




















He just can't help himself sometimes. 











He lost all his tail feathers and now he looks ridiculous!















































You can't really see the yellow face that he's taking on. But it's there!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's SO beautiful! I want to steal him  And you're right, he does look rather ridiculous with that stumpy duck butt haha!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

You nasty women he knows you both are talking about him :lol: :lol: :lol:
He has such soft colours, beautiful! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

